
A PowerShell script for helping to find vulnerable settings in AD Group Policy - based2
https://github.com/l0ss/Grouper
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/8dr0rl/grouper_a_po...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/8dr0rl/grouper_a_powershell_script_to_find_vulnerable/)

